# Anyone from Northern California?



## rawn4 (Jun 9, 2014)

It would be nice to meet with others that have panic attacks. I have them 100 times a day and could really use face to face contact from someone that knows my pain.


----------



## coolbeans (Jan 18, 2011)

sorry I live in Wisconsin...but northern California is one of my favorite places! I guess this comment doesn't help but good luck with starting your group. I hope you can find a good way to cope with your panic attacks


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, I'm from Northern California but I've only had like 2 panic attacks in my whole entire life and I'm quite young so I don't think you'd want to meet with me...


----------



## mozfan (Mar 12, 2014)

Living in Sac for the summer, diagnosed with GAD, used to have panic attacks 5-6 times a day. PM me.


----------



## Saffron831 (Jun 29, 2014)

So...Hopefully it's okay for me to bump this thread.

Hi to all! ^^ I'm from North Cali as well and would love to learn about any groups around here.

I don't have panic attacks so much as overwhelming, crushing social anxiety ~ 'Spose we're all in the same boat really, though.


----------



## Xander916 (May 30, 2014)

I don't get panic attacks that often but I am from NorCal. Anyone down to talk....I'm there. Just pm me.


----------



## lacrimosa138 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm from southern Cali. Wish I lived up north though ;-;


----------

